# Brand New 1998 Nissan NS18 question



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am looking at buying a brand new, still in box, never ran 1998 Nissan NS18. The asking price is $1600.00 OBO. Any thoughts on if it is a good deal and also any precautions/preventative maintenance recommendations on buying a new motor that has sat up for that long? Additionally, does anyone (Brett, lol) know what the weight is on this motor for shipping? I have googled it, but have came up empty handed?

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

specs from owners manual, page 6

pull the plugs and give it a small squirt of 2 stroke oil into each cylinder
then rotate the flywheel to lube the piston rings and cylinder walls.
Pull the lower unit and replace the impeller and water pump seals
if you're paranoid like I am. Grease everything again, check the lower unit
lube level, some are shipped empty to save weight.

http://www.nissanmarine.com/tech_talk/pdf_files/Nis9-9B_12C_15B_18C.pdf


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Brett! I was able to find an advertised weight of 82lbs. I currently have the same motor, but a 9.9 hp and it pushes my 13 1/2 ft skiff pretty darn good. This one should run it really well.


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

PTT. What about the price? Does this sound like a decent deal? I have also been looking at a Mercury Sea Pro 25hp, but it is $2595.00 plus $210.00 shipped to my house. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks, Shane


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is my take ...Change the carb on the 9.9 you will have a 15  not that far off from the 18 Then go to a 10 pitch prop ... 


But the 18 is a very desirable motor ...




> Thanks Brett! I was able to find an advertised weight of 82lbs. I currently have the same motor, but a 9.9 hp and  it pushes my 13 1/2 ft skiff pretty darn good. This one should run it really well.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

noe theres more to making a 9.9 a 15 than that, the ports are also larger ... and id be willing to bet the timing curve is slightly different also ... 

gunner id say thats a pretty good deal provided it is TRUELY "new in the box" 

ill add to what brett said that you might wanna rebuild the carb but id check running quality first...


----------

